# Audi TT in Red - Gtechniq Silver - AMDetails



## AMDetails (Jan 20, 2012)

*Audi TT TFSI - Gtechniq Silver Detail - AMDetails*

Hey guys,

Up next we have a lovely Audi TT that received poor prep from the dealer. leaving a rough finish to the paint work.

After the customer came in to see us and we tried a few decontamination techniques on the glass and rear lights. we were confident the decontamination could be removed and the paint work brought up to standard.

So a Gtechniq Silver detail with Glass package was booked.

On to the matt










Stunning colour of wheels. i prefer these to the 5 spoke wheels we see on a lot of audis today.



















Mud flaps that the customer has adapted to fit his model of TT










General Moray Road grime. but you can already see the matt finish to the paint the dealer prep has left.





































First up is the APC wash and we begin the wheels.









































































Then its out with the Wax Safe Snow Foam




























Whilst the foam is working its magic a quick APC wash on the engine plastics and paintwork. Which is included in all Gtechniq Services



















Then on to the intricate areas and shuts.





































Then its on to the Two bucket method with Luxury Shampoo and a wash mitt. Followed by Tar removal and a Decontamination gel.














































Then the TT was brought inside for Clay and blow / pad dry.

Still working on my Photography some of these shots are terrible.. but we are getting there with defect photography.



















For the Gtechniq Silver its a 2 stage polish so not all the heavy defects are removed but a single cut stage and a refining stage afterward.

This is a shot i managed to get on the bonnet. This vehicle has had de tar, a de iron and a really heavy claybar session where we induced marring yet you ca still see the rough poorly applied prep of the dealer ship.










Some more defect before / afters.




























Then its Gtechniq Treatment time.









































































Which then leaves the finished shots.



























































































*Thank you for reading*
_
Alan & AMDetails Team_


----------



## ADW111S (Aug 22, 2012)

Looks like a totally different car!

I bet the owner was wel chuffed with that outcome, NIce work!!!


----------



## ikon66 (Jul 23, 2008)

Nice work, but mudflaps on a TT is just wrong


----------



## StamGreek (Oct 11, 2012)

lovely car..and the colour of passion is this red..stunning wheels..
Great work there ......


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

Great work, looks stunning. The owner has made a good job of getting those mudguards to fit. Does anyone know the colour or paint code of the alloys?



ikon66 said:


> Nice work, but mudflaps on a TT is just wrong


If you had seen some of the places I have had my TT quattro in you would understand why mudguards make sense


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

lovely looking car, good work!


----------



## StuartyD (Dec 20, 2012)

Stunning finish bud :thumb:


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Beautiful!


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Spot on Alan  There's just something about a red car when it's clean that's so rewarding!


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Very nice Alan:thumb:


----------



## AMDetails (Jan 20, 2012)

SimonBash said:


> Very nice Alan:thumb:


I know the Write up your waiting on  that's a wee while away..:buffer:


----------



## AMDetails (Jan 20, 2012)

Thanks guys.

Not the best defect shots I know but had a real problem snapping the red colour.


----------



## Spotless Detailing (Oct 17, 2011)

great work Alan as always.

callum


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Looks stunning Alan


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

Stunning!


----------



## S3kel (Apr 2, 2012)

Stunning work right there ,big fan of audis ,having a rs3 myself ,looks like new


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

This is why I love red cars. Stunning work


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Very nice Alan and great transformation. 
Gordon.


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Looks a lot better now Alan , lovely job and thx for sharing:thumb:


----------



## DannyMair (Jan 18, 2013)

Always had a soft spot for tts

Great finish


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

That is stunning now, alot of gloss :thumb:

Is the TT'S Coolant reading low on the car at all, it's what my eyes have picked up ?


----------



## domandmel (Mar 16, 2012)

looks incredible! like a totally different car, stunning


----------



## DavidCowen (Feb 7, 2013)

How did he do the mudflaps?


----------



## jmsc (Jun 13, 2012)

I'd like to know which gtechniq polish(s) and coating(s) did you use on the paint surfaces and the wheels. Did you layer the paint by any chance?

That's an absolutely terrific gloss, to say the least, on the red paint!


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Very tidy job Alan, did you opt to top the C1 with anything?


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Stunning work! You brought back a ton of gloss in the paintwork. Just how it should have been.


----------



## Short1e (Apr 5, 2009)

Stunning job you've done...

Cracking car


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Great work on Audi, looks amazing :thumb:.


----------



## Luis (Sep 10, 2012)

Goog job :thumb:


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

Nice turnaround, superb finish:thumb:


----------



## AMDetails (Jan 20, 2012)

slrestoration said:


> Very tidy job Alan, did you opt to top the C1 with anything?


Hey Nick,

Just C1 my good man.


----------



## AMDetails (Jan 20, 2012)

jmsc said:


> I'd like to know which gtechniq polish(s) and coating(s) did you use on the paint surfaces and the wheels. Did you layer the paint by any chance?
> 
> That's an absolutely terrific gloss, to say the least, on the red paint!


We didint use any Gtechniq Polishes.

The polishes used were 
Menzerna 3.02 on a yellow 3M
Menzerna 85RE on black Hex

Just the Gtechniq Coatings show in the images. C1 C4 C5 G1

No layering of paint? not sure what your asking really.

But thank you :thumb:


----------



## AMDetails (Jan 20, 2012)

DavidCowen said:


> How did he do the mudflaps?


Not sure if they are off an A3 and he then did some trimming?


----------



## AMDetails (Jan 20, 2012)

Trip tdi said:


> That is stunning now, alot of gloss :thumb:
> 
> Is the TT'S Coolant reading low on the car at all, it's what my eyes have picked up ?


Great spot. We pointed this out.. more amazing 'Prep' from the dealer. To be fair though customer used our report and t the dealer paid the bill. :buffer:


----------



## Prestige Detail (Aug 27, 2012)

Cracking job, lovely finish :doublesho:doublesho


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

nice finish


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice:thumb:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Very good, and nice detailed and photographed writeup. Defect shots (and correction shots) not always easy, especially with some models of digital camera (SLR with manual focus always went best for me)


----------



## AMDetails (Jan 20, 2012)

Dave KG said:


> Very good, and nice detailed and photographed writeup. Defect shots (and correction shots) not always easy, especially with some models of digital camera (SLR with manual focus always went best for me)


Problem I have to be honest is i've plenty Defect pictures. but then attempting to shoot the clear defect removed shots is my problem trying to picture the great orange flake that was in this paint...

You will see in the writeups to follow our manual focus skills improve.

Alan


----------



## gtechrob (Sep 11, 2006)

missed this - looking good Alan! hope the customer was happy with the correction and ongoing with the coatings


----------



## AMDetails (Jan 20, 2012)

gtechrob said:


> missed this - looking good Alan! hope the customer was happy with the correction and ongoing with the coatings


He was more than delighted.

Especial when our report added to the customers strong words in a letter meant the dealer paid the bill.

Plenty more write ups to follow.

Gtechniq ones we have.

Focus RS
Porsche 911
BMW M3
Aston Martin DBS - Carbon

Just finding the time!

Al


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Stunningwork


----------



## nick7 (Apr 14, 2011)

Top job looks so much better. Love the red and dark alloy combo on a TT


----------



## yellowbelly (Mar 4, 2008)

APC wash then a Wax Safe Foam, or did you just happen to use a Foam that was as such?


----------



## AMDetails (Jan 20, 2012)

yellowbelly said:


> APC wash then a Wax Safe Foam, or did you just happen to use a Foam that was as such?


Hello Yellow,

Indeed we only have the wax safe snow foam to hand and use it for all situations. The APC we use is also wax safe. The same we use in maintenance washes.

We use the decontamination stages to strip any protection if required.

Hope I've read your comment right and this answers your question.

Alan

Sent From the AMDetails Tablet of Dreams


----------



## b3n76 (May 16, 2009)

stunning.Love this Audi red.Must be getting older I'm taking a liking to mudflaps.
might get some for my golf.


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

Looks good. Nice work


----------



## AMDetails (Jan 20, 2012)

b3n76 said:


> stunning.Love this Audi red.Must be getting older I'm taking a liking to mudflaps.
> might get some for my golf.


As daft as it sounds i think they finish the car off. the Black and red really suit each other.

Plus looks after his paintwork better for resale value.


----------



## Stewartfinley (Mar 3, 2012)

Looks better than brand new!


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Great job :thumb:


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Fantastic work, great to know I've now got a GTechniq specialist on my doorstep.


----------



## James95larman (Jan 16, 2013)

Wow looks good sir! What is the thing you lay on the ground when your washing?


----------



## yellowbelly (Mar 4, 2008)

:devil:


AMDetails said:


> Hello Yellow,
> 
> Indeed we only have the wax safe snow foam to hand and use it for all situations. The APC we use is also wax safe. The same we use in maintenance washes.
> 
> ...


Yes that's answers my query, thanks Alan.
Can you let me have details of this APC please


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

Great work Alan :thumb:


----------



## Buckweed (Aug 27, 2012)

What a great finish.


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

Great finish :thumb: and I love the flaps  but where's your gloves? :doublesho


----------



## waterbutler71 (Jan 18, 2013)

Very nice work...I appreciate your talent


----------



## bigup (Jun 4, 2009)

Nice work

Out of interest what is the mat you use outside? Has inflatable sides ?


----------



## dombaird (Jan 10, 2013)

bigup said:


> Nice work
> 
> Out of interest what is the mat you use outside? Has inflatable sides ?


That would be my question also, but why do you use it?

Great work


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

dombaird said:


> That would be my question also, but why do you use it?
> 
> Great work


It's to prevent poluted water going down the drain, a big no no for us who do it for a business, unless you have a wastewater reclamation system.


----------



## AMDetails (Jan 20, 2012)

James95larman said:


> Wow looks good sir! What is the thing you lay on the ground when your washing?





bigup said:


> Nice work
> 
> Out of interest what is the mat you use outside? Has inflatable sides ?





dombaird said:


> That would be my question also, but why do you use it?
> 
> Great work


The Matt is to collect our wash water. The Estate we work on only has storm drains so the water goes through a natural filter only then straight in to the river. Scottish Regulations do not allow trade efluent (business waste) to go down these as it would be untreated.

So we collect it and pump it out to be processed later.

HTH



yellowbelly said:


> :devil:
> 
> Yes that's answers my query, thanks Alan.
> Can you let me have details of this APC please


APC is a product that im afraid is not available to the market. But may be in the future. Sorry to be so vague.



SystemClenz said:


> Great finish :thumb: and I love the flaps  but where's your gloves? :doublesho


Im ex RAF so i use Before work cream, after work cream and moisturiser. DEB is the brand. As my hands don't like the rubber gloves. But in intense sunlight (Which is rare in Moray) I still wear gloves as the chemical evaporates so quickly its almost concentrate and harmful to my soft soft hands :lol:

Sorry for such a delay guys. Winter has been amazingly busy! i will try my best to be on the forum more regularly.

For up to date images / banter follow us on.

Facebook - http://www.facebook.com/amdetails
Instagram http://instagram.com/amdetails
twitter - http://www.twitter.com/amdetails

Hope they all work. :buffer:

Alan


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Nice work.


----------

